# Singapore international schools in Manila



## Snowman612 (Jul 24, 2017)

My husband may have an offer to work in Manila next year. One of the most important consideration is our children education as they have just started Primary 1 in Singapore. I understand there is a Singapore International School in metro Manila.

Does anyone send his/her children to this international school? Would like to know your experience.
Consideration is the standard and system of this school compared to local school standard here in Singapore. The website says that it follows the local school system in Singapore.
As we may not be in Manila throughout the years they are in school, we may move back to Singapore and not sure whether the kids can assimilate later.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Know I comm'd with you separately, but I've been told by embassy sponsored employee(s) whose kids went to both schools you mentioned, said the one in Manila is as good as one in Singapore, If we are talking about the International School in both locations. Very expensive, but good. I've also comm'd w/ another Expat whose kid went to high end private school in Cebu who said his daughter was Ahead of her peers when she went back to US to continue schooling later. Take into account that with the horrible traffic in Manila, you will need to live relatively near the school, balanced with hubby's place of employment location, to avoid the nightmare commutes that Manila certainly "offers". Good luck.


----------

